# Relocation - Macau - help with advice on relocation package negotiating



## earlysunrise (Jan 30, 2013)

Has any one here relocated to Macao or worked for Galaxy Macao? I'm curious what the typical relocation package is, and what is the cost of living over there?

Any advice from expats who has recently relocated to Macao would help, and anyone working for the casinos would be great ! 

I got a job offer, but still in the negotiation stage. Wondering what is typical expat relocation package? Does anyone have any experience on the "incentives" and what to expect? Salary negotiation advice please? Do Macao employers typically give initial low-ball offers, and provide no housing accommodations allowances--even short term paid housing? We are a bit flabbergasted. Also, does anyone have any experience on shipping personal stuff to Macao from overseas? 

Thanks in advance for sharing your experience & advice!


----------



## holdmygold (Nov 27, 2013)

*New to Macau*

Hi Earlysunrise,

Just wondering if you've had any replies or advice from others? I'm also an American that just moved to Macau. I've tried applying online but it's very time consuming and never seems to work. Would like to hear some advice from you. Thanks!


----------

